# Hyde's New & Simple Definitions for ME, and for CFS



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Received this today via Co-Cure. VERY exciting!!!*****Hyde's New & Simple Definitions for ME, and for CFSFrom LaVonne K Woodruff <[email protected]>:[Note: This is a slightly revised copy of a recent postand includes a URL that should be easier for people to use.]I have read the recent CO-CURE posts on work recently done by White (Wesseley School proponent) and Reeves & Vernon (USA CDC) and others, regarding 'post infectious' fatigue (oh, they are wily!) and offer this Hyde London presentation from May, 2006, as a sound rebuttal.Dr. Byron Hyde of Canada, as some of you will know, is regarded as the world's preeminent ME authority, having seen many thousands of patients in both North America and the UK, and has also collaborated with numerous other researchers, etc. His 1992 book, "The Clinical and Scientific Basis of Myalgic Encephalomyelitis/Chronic Fatigue Syndrome", is considered to be the 'bible' .In this very important presentation paper, Hyde covers illness history, dispels myths about why things like HHV6A and Epstein Barr cannot cause ME, and finally offers his new definitions for ME, and for CFS. I will give you a hint: he now very firmly feels ME & CFS are 2 entirely different entities (hence the different WHO classifications!) and then goes further by stating that in his opinion now a diagnosis of "CFS' is really a MISdiagnosis offered up by Dr.s who fail to do a proper and thorough medical history and appropriate testings, therefore missing the real diagnosis(es).It is lengthy (20+ pgs) but MUST READing for all involved in the 20+ years long 'CFS' conjecturing model that has only contributed to illness obfuscation..... It is beyond time for all of the myths, theories and massive confusion to be put to rest.It is time for true scientific studies to be done focusing on the extremely debilitating, and sometimes fatal, Neurogenic ME, G93.3.Please do your part to make this happen. Permission to repost.LK [email protected] is a html version of the file:http://www.investinme.org/Documents/PDFdoc...estinme.org.pdf or read a similar version on Hyde's recently redesigned sNightingale site, at:http://www.nightingale.ca/


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Very interesting and well argued document. There would even seem to be a relationship between our own IBS and CFS, in that it is easier to call it a syndrome than to seek a biological cause.The discussion of modern medical practice seems pretty consistant with what many of us have experienced. (Maybe that is why I get along so well with my current doctor. No longer experiencing difficulties, I need only the annual blood test, blood pressure readings, etc. This makes me sound like the perfect patient for turn of the century medicine.) This was well worth the time spent reading it.Mark


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Am I missing something here? So, he is saying that M.E. is different that CFS? Then where does Fibromyalgia come in? Or doesn't it? There seems to be more and more usage of the term M.E. I rarely see Fibromyalgia used here anymore. Very confused.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Fibromyalgia Syndrome is a different illness from ME. And the conclusion that many researchers are coming to is that "CFS" is not really anything, and is always a misdiagnosis of something else. Rather, they are referring to "ME", which is a specific organic neurological disorder.But this forum is for BOTH illnesses! I don't know if this helps?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yeah, thanks, M&M. That helps clarify it. I guess there are more people active on here with ME or CFS rather than Fibro. That's probably why I don't see much here anymore. I check every once in a while, though.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I also just signed up to get regular Newsletters from Immune Support specifically about Fibromyalgia. So, hopefully, I'll get lots of great articles on Fibro to share too. I'm glad you mentioned this Feisty, and I hope that soon the Newsletters will kick in, and I'll have some good Fibro information to share! Most of our more active forum posters are ME or CFS patients, but you gave me a good reminder that it's just as important to keep Fibro topics active too!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Oh gosh, M&M, I didn't mean to offend you. You're doing a great job. It just seems like there are more ME's (CFS's) and I guess there just isn't a lot of "new" news on Fibro.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh no, I'm not offended at all! I'm very glad you mentioned it! I didn't take it as a criticism, more as just an observation.But, I thought, for the new folks logging on, looking for Fibro info, it is good for them to see plenty of attention given to THAT illness too, especially since the forum has Fibro in the name!No worries at all!


----------

